# Vertical / Horizontal router table build



## NYwoodworks

This all started a few years ago, I was at a garage sale and there was a whole collection of Popular mechanics do it yourself Encyclopedia's from the late 50's. I bought the whole set for $5.00. Not that I thought I would use them I just thought they would be interesting reading.
What I discovered is, back then if you did not have a tool you just built one. 
Nowadays there is just about any tool out there you can think of, so if you are building one, it either doesn't exist, or you can't afford to buy one. 
I got inspired by the idea of building some creative tools and haven't stopped thinking about it since. I spent 2 years building a router based milling machine for wood. If anyone wants to see it I will post some pictures.

As far as this post goes. I just finished a router table that can go from vertical to horizontal and every thing in between. This is the finished rough version of it. The first thing I tried to do with it is make a slot for a spline on a 45 degree cuts. It worked very well I was very satisfied.

I have 2 fences for it, one is stationary at 90 degrees and the other is adjustable.
It also has raising and lowering capability on the table.


----------



## SteveEl

That's very cool.


----------



## Jackfre

*That's nice work.*

Check out the router table post is "Safety". What do you have in mind for the guards?


----------



## cabinetman

Nicely done, and very creative. Looks very functional. Any details on router mounting?
.


----------



## NYwoodworks

Jackfre,
Yes, I did read that post on router safety, and although I don't show it in the pictures I have a few ways to keep my fingers out of the bit. As you can see, my fences are very high I do this on purpose so I can clamp any type of finger boards or guards as needed in any position. I don't like to fasten anything permanent to the fence because It may hinder some of my applications.

Cabinetman,
Here are some pictures of how I mounted the router. As you can see I basically cut everything at a 45 degree angle to hold everything in place. I did sand the cuts very smooth and rubbed wax on them just to keep the movement from binding. Also because I used 3/4 material I routed the back of the slide down 3/8 just to let the router sit deeper in the table.


----------



## rrbrown

Very cool and well done. I have been wanting to make both a vertical and horizontal router tables one on each side of my radial arm saw. I like your setup for moving the router and especially the tilting capability. I saw in one of the woodworking Magazines a router lift that also allowed you to tilt the router. You done a very nice job of incorporating all 3 ideas in one table.


----------



## Billy De

Now that is clever,very impressive well done.:thumbsup:.


----------



## mdntrdr

Looks like it works great! :thumbsup:

I for one, would like to see your milling machine also. :yes:


----------



## NYwoodworks

rrbrown, Billy De, Mdntrdr,
Thanks for the thumbs up. I am going to put it to the test this weekend to see what else I can do with it.
Mdntrdr,
I will start a new post for the milling machine.


----------



## mveach

That looks very well thought out and something that can be built without an engineering degree.


----------



## burkhome

Very nice...Another thumbs up.


----------



## Icutone2

GREAT JOB! Looking good.
Lee


----------



## glassnwood1

I like it. That looks like it's just what I need. Wish I had the talent to design one like it.


----------



## jerrradm

Hi, Do you by any chance have plans for this router table? It is exactly what I would like to make for my small workshop.

Many thanks

Jerrard


----------



## NYwoodworks

jerrradm said:


> Hi, Do you by any chance have plans for this router table? It is exactly what I would like to make for my small workshop.
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Jerrard


Jerrard,
Yes, I do have plans available. If you are interested contact me through private message for details. 
Mark


----------



## tinman5203

where do I get these plans how do I go to private message


----------



## Edward Norton

Very Nice! I'd like to have plans for something like this!


----------



## peterj14

Hi I'm new to this place and I'm trying to get my shop up and I have been looking for a router table and after seeing yours I can tell that's what I'm looking for so if you have plans I was wondering if you would post or send them thanks.

Pete.


----------



## tinman5203

how do I get plans for this router table


----------



## jsmille77

How do I get the plans for the tilt top router table?


----------



## Andre1

Hi Mark. New to the router thing and live in South Africa. Surfing the net and came across this page of your table.Would like to get the plans of this router table if possible.
Regards
Andre


----------



## bigarm

I am new to this site and would like to get plans also. I am just building a new shop and this would be great. Don't know if I have the ability to do this, but it is great.


----------



## Andre1

Hi Bigarm....have you had any responce yet??


----------



## Toolman50

@NYwoodworks
I'm interested in your router table plan. 
Thanks 
Jim
[email protected]


----------



## woodnthings

*here's another cool one*

This one is pretty cool:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oSDUUb7glyc


----------



## bigarm

Andre1 said:


> Hi Bigarm....have you had any responce yet??


Yes, but just a message that they can be found on ebay. No link provided, so I haven't looked for them.


----------



## xtany

What an amazing Table!!!!

can i have the plans too??
pls!!


----------



## Toolman2

There are several free plans for this table on the internet. I downloaded a pdf file and others for a horizontal router table that I want to build.:thumbsup:


----------



## Toolman50

NY
There is an older book Complete Book of Power Tools written by De Cristoforo that is excellent to show the most you can get from each power tool. Most woodworkers wood enjoy reading through and seeing the pictures of how to do a lot with each power tool.


----------



## Al B Thayer

Why do you want it to tilt? What do you make with it tilted?

Al


----------



## 4DThinker

Tilted he cut the spline slots perpendicular to his 22.5 degree edges. He could have also used it to bevel those boards at 22.5 degrees. Often you can use a conventional profile bit for unconventional profile cuts when you hold them at an angle other than 90 degrees to the wood. 

While I normally cut bevels and spline slots on the table saw, the advantage using a router is that they could be stopped/blind slots.


----------



## Al B Thayer

4DThinker said:


> Tilted he cut the spline slots perpendicular to his 22.5 degree edges. He could have also used it to bevel those boards at 22.5 degrees. Often you can use a conventional profile bit for unconventional profile cuts when you hold them at an angle other than 90 degrees to the wood.
> 
> While I normally cut bevels and spline slots on the table saw, the advantage using a router is that they could be stopped/blind slots.



My guess is you might do that once in a lifetime. I have a mortise machine and router table that cuts vertically and horizontally. I've never missed the tilted router. 

Al


----------



## toddie99

Hi, new to this site. Would really like the plans for this router table, thanks


----------



## Al B Thayer

toddie99 said:


> Hi, new to this site. Would really like the plans for this router table, thanks



Just in case you change your mind. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/291361924500?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Al


----------



## ZeroAxe

Toolman2 said:


> There are several free plans for this table on the internet. I downloaded a pdf file and others for a horizontal router table that I want to build.:thumbsup:


Hi there,

I am new to this site and came across this post. I was wondering if you would be willing to share that PDF files please?

Thanks in advance


----------



## croonen

*Nice idea*

Looks like a great tool , is it possible to get the plans ? This is what I have been looking for since long namely.


----------



## Trapipaco

Me encanta Tu trabajo....
Hola, mi nombre es Trapipaco...

Como puedo tener los planes para esta tabla de enrutadores? 
Le agradecería que me informase....

Muchas gracias


----------

